# Zilla critter cage for fish tank?



## deisel10 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got given a zilla critter cage by a friend that was moving into a house that the tank was left in. It clearly says "do not fill with water" the demensions are 36 3/8 X 18 X 15 3/4. My question is does anyone think if I build a frame around the top with a center brace should the tank hold water with out bowing? Thanks


----------



## cracks (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think the center brace has much to do with it. Silicone might be of the wrong type if there is enough of it. Also the glass (not just the longest pieces) are probably not thick enough for the pressure water would put on it. You could just get a nice lizard set up in it though. :thumb:


----------



## deisel10 (Apr 21, 2011)

cracks said:


> I don't think the center brace has much to do with it. Silicone might be of the wrong type if there is enough of it. Also the glass (not just the longest pieces) are probably not thick enough for the pressure water would put on it. You could just get a nice lizard set up in it though. :thumb:


 Thats kinda what I was thinking. I thought maybe someone had tried it. oh well maybe I can trade it for a tank.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a large tank, throw a WTT ad on your local craigslist. I'm sure there a terrarium enthusiast with an aquarium he doesn't need is out there!


----------



## deisel10 (Apr 21, 2011)

I decided to use it anyway and see what would happen. I measured the thickness of the glass ( same and my 75) so I cut notches in some 2X4's and siliconed the glass 1 half inch inside the notches. Then re siliconed the inside of the tank ( harded then I thought). It's holding water now for two weeks and looks kinda cool. I just need a hood design for it now.


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

I had the same terrarium, held water for prolly 3 weeks before I finally emptied it. I decided to buy a 55 gallon tank because it just wouldnt be worth the risk of it breaking or leaking when you have it fully stocked and in your house.


----------



## RhymingDemon (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been using one for fish for a long time, they all say not meant for fish, might be because they have different fittings on the top and so some of them take some tweaking, maybe the sealant, or they don't put it through any testing to see if they don't leak, really not sure. You could always test it out and start with lesser fish in it in case there is some leaching.


----------



## deisel10 (Apr 21, 2011)

I only have two fish in it so I wont be real sad if somethin happens.


----------

